# New Psychedelic



## baders (Dec 26, 2016)

I've been a psychedelic and progressive rock junkie most of 40 years. These days, psychedelic has come full circle and is presenting as far more complex and nuanced. Some of the best NP music is coming right from my back yard here in Perth. Bands like Pond and Tame Impala are ripping it up.

Melbourne based King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard in my personal opinion are the best band in the world right now. Prolific, driving music played by super talented musicians.

I've seen all these bands live and would recommend that if you haven't seen them, do it !  Check em out on YouTube but please buy the albums, these guys deserve it.

Here's Han Tyumi and the Murder of the Universe, new single for KGatLW;






Any other New Psychedelic fans here ?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Potential, but Im not hearing "it"


----------



## baders (Dec 26, 2016)

Time you must give It. The Vomit Verse requires time.


----------



## hchinaski (May 7, 2017)

Check out Unknown Mortal Orchestra, in particular the album "ii", for some really cool modern psychedelic pop.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

baders said:


> I've been a psychedelic and progressive rock junkie most of 40 years. These days, psychedelic has come full circle and is presenting as far more complex and nuanced. Some of the best NP music is coming right from my back yard here in Perth. Bands like Pond and Tame Impala are ripping it up.
> 
> Melbourne based King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard in my personal opinion are the best band in the world right now. Prolific, driving music played by super talented musicians.
> 
> ...


Genius.... just shared this on fb with a couple friends who could appreciate this... I'll let you know what they think...Cheers


----------



## baders (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for that, I'm sure the band would appreciate it ! I met Stu Mackenzie at Gizzfest, and he was totally cool and down to earth.

Off to see Pond at Fremantle Prison in September. Their new single, The Weather at KEXP;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4pWVacbnUc


----------



## maryathomes (Sep 14, 2017)

Hiii
This post is very useful for me.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Shpongle is the go to for putting me in that space again.


----------



## TitoPuente (Sep 8, 2017)

Absolutely love these guys ! What do you think of Jagwar Ma?


----------



## baders (Dec 26, 2016)

Love Jagwar Ma. Saw them with Tame Impala a couple years ago. Yet another Aussie music success story.


----------



## Hyperlite147 (Oct 12, 2017)

nice :}


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't know about "new" (or how "psychedelic"), but...

Banyan
Telepath
Agents of Good Roots
Psychedelic Breakfast
Tea Leaf Green
Aftergrass
Galactic
Medeski Martin & Wood
The Whitefield Brothers

...and those timeless classics, Mahavishnu Orchestra
and King Crimson.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

came in here thinking some new drug was invented.. dang. well, now that im here i might as well contribute my favorite stoner rock album. kinda related i guess


----------



## sobe_death (Jul 31, 2008)

Great suggestions all around! I was lucky enough to see Tame Impala last year at Red Rocks and KGatLW this summer; two absolute class acts for sure!


----------

